# I Seriously Can't Walk into a Store Without Buying a Betta...



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I went to Petsmart to pick up some things for my injured baby, Donald, and I came out with this guy.

He has light stress stripes, but the store had pretty healthy fish otherwise. Some of the females were TINY, like, about the length of my thumb. Their fins were clamped, but otherwise they were pretty alert. There was only one fish that had anything I could see wrong with him, and he had fin rot around every single fin on his body. It wasn't that bad in most places, but in one there was a giant chunk and I figured that was where it had started...

I reported the fish to a worker (he was working in the dog aisle, no one was in the fish aisle because there were only 6 people on the job and two were being lazy) and he kind of looked at me like, "Really? A fish? Sick?". I just smiled and explained to him that the blackish gray outline meant fin rot and he should probably see a veterinarian. I think he realized I probably knew more than he did, so he went to take him to the back. Before he left he turned to me and said, "If you're buying a betta, you should ask someone to else you find a good sized tank and everything else they need." I just thought that was very good of him to say, and kind of showed that he cared about the little fishies even though he didn't know much about them. 

On another note, I found a worker with the betta bug as well... She helped me find the right heater among other things and gave me advice on which brands worked and which didn't. (She has obviously been in this longer than I ) I'm glad someone around here shares my hobby! ;D


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Ooh! He's a pretty little fishy! If I had the room and a husband that wouldn't mind I'd be buying a bunch of bettas too hehe! I love fish keeping but bettas have completely stole my heart. I love their personalities and gorgeous fins. They are so graceful! The only other species that comes close personality and cuteness is corydoras. That's why I keep both LoL!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

The title of this thread is hilarious. At least I feel at home here. 

I am looking forward to getting my own place again mainly so I an arrange my tanks and do what I want with my bettas without getting permission.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

OH! Forgot to add: He's in a bag because that's how I acclimate.  I'm not trying to suffocate him or anything. xD


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Purple said:


> OH! Forgot to add: He's in a bag because that's how I acclimate.  I'm not trying to suffocate him or anything. xD


Ha ha. . don't worry, I think everyone realizes that.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't know, PETA might pop out our of nowhere.

"RELEASE HIM INTO THE OCEAN!!!"


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

PETA might say "Go to Thailand and release him in a rice paddy".


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I looked on their website and they have a page on bettas. They said that they can't be kept with any other creature AT ALL and had to have at least 10 gallons. I think most people on here are betta abusers then.


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

It sure sounds like it ;-) Neptune is to territorial for many tank mates but a check of a lot of other people have found their bettas to be just fine with them. I keep Neptune in a 10 gal but only because I was planning on more tank mates. Now I'm going to add a divider and put in another betta


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Your fish is lovely  Don't get me started on peta. o.o


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL He's so cute!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

oh he's cute! I cant even look at the bettas when I go into pet stores, last time I did I came home with two and my bf wasnt pleased lol!!


(btw PETA would tell you to humanely euthanize him because keeping pets is akin to slavery)


----------



## noellezim (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol! I love the title of this thread! Your fish is very pretty. I have a fish store from walking distance and they know me by name in that store.... is that sad?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Wondering about those glass rocks*

Didn't someone on this forum lose a betta that got it's head stuck between two of those glass rocks/pebbles?


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Bettas can find a way to kill themselves with anything you put in a tank...


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

so how do you clean a tank with those glass pebbles? The ones I have are the size of a half a clementine. I would assume little chunks of goo would get trapped on the bottom if you don't remove EVERYTHING and rinse out during every water change? I'm going to use pea size river rock or pool filter sand.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

MSG said:


> so how do you clean a tank with those glass pebbles? The ones I have are the size of a half a clementine. I would assume little chunks of goo would get trapped on the bottom if you don't remove EVERYTHING and rinse out during every water change? I'm going to use pea size river rock or pool filter sand.


I use Luster Gems (from dollar-type store ... $1.00 a bag.. YAY) in my 5.5 gallon filtered tank. They work fine and look really nice. I use a 'Mini' 5" Siphon Vacuum to do a minimum 50% water change every week. Siphon really picks up alot of the yuk under the Gems. Works for me...maybe will work for you 

:-D


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Always wondered what those glass things were called.*

I'll keep an eye out for them. The problem I have with gravel is the goo, blends in with the substrate. 

I'm still observing them right now, making sure they don't have digestion issues. A lot easier with nothing in there. I just use a 6' long to siphon out the gunk.

I noticed you have a 2.5gallon glass tank. I literally just divided that style tank an hour ago with a standard CD case & 2 cotton swabs cut in half to hold it in place. 

I'll start a new thread and upload the pics if anyone wants to see.


----------

